# Christmas Medallion



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Pulled her off the longarm yesterday. Better pics of the quilting on my blog (although not too much better.....)


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Both views of the star looks pretty; on this site & on your blog. Very nice.

Isn't it a great feeling to finish up a UFO? :bouncy: :goodjob: :clap:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Love the colors, you did a great job.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

That's really pretty! I love your colors and a Lone Star always looks so great.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh my, that is absolutely stunning. I really need to get over my fears of Y seams and make a Lone Star as I do love that pattern.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks all! Felt good to finish another of those blasted UFOs!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's really beautiful, nice job!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

so beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------

